# SV Tri Tip



## mike5051 (Jun 24, 2017)

I've got a 2.2 lb TT in the SV bath at 126. It is seasoned with California style garlic salt, and cracked black pepper. It will bathe for 4.5 hrs and then get seared over charcoal.  I will post my results...













svtt.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm in,still not buying one. Let's see how it goes. Hopefully you started this awhile ago so it's not a midnight snack.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 24, 2017)

b-one said:


> I'm in,still not buying one. Let's see how it goes. Hopefully you started this awhile ago so it's not a midnight snack.


I didn't buy this one...it was a Fathers day gift.  I had to pretend I was excited to get it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 24, 2017)

It has bathed for 4.5 hrs and seared over charcoal after cooking a chicken, I wasn't lighting charcoal just to sear a Tri Tip!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















tri tip 1.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jun 24, 2017






Checked IT after searing...













tt temp.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jun 24, 2017






I think it is perfect!













sliced 1.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jun 24, 2017


















sliced 2.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jun 24, 2017






Mike


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2017)

That looks great! Notice any difference from your usual method?


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 24, 2017)

b-one said:


> That looks great! Notice any difference from your usual method?


I usually indirect grill until 125 IT, and then reverse sear.  The SV will hold the TT at 125 for hours and when I'm ready to eat...throw it on the grill!  I find that aspect quite convenient and tasty.  I had the TT waiting in the SV bath until my whole chicken was done on the kettle.  No worries about over cooking or cooling off, just take it out of the bath, dry it off and sear when YOU are ready to eat.  That is a big difference from trying get the timing right for serving.

Mike


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2017)

Was it anymore tender then normal?


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 24, 2017)

b-one said:


> Was it anymore tender then normal?


Same texture and tenderness as when I nail one on the grill.  Much less stress about overcooking the TT.  My blood pressure skyrockets when I screw up a cook.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2017)

Fantastic job Mike!

It looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 25, 2017)

I've done half a dozen or more tri tips in the sous vide now. I have no doubt the longer you leave them in the bath the more tender they get. The only time it's failed me is on a thinner venison steak. After 4 hours in the bath (way longer than the normal hour or 2) the texture was starting to get a bit mushy.


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Was it anymore tender then normal?
> ...



I hear you on the bp!


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I've done half a dozen or more tri tips in the sous vide now. I have no doubt the longer you leave them in the bath the more tender they get. The only time it's failed me is on a thinner venison steak. After 4 hours in the bath (way longer than the normal hour or 2) the texture was starting to get a bit mushy.



I'm normally happy with the TT unless it's just a bad piece of meat. I don't think SV is for me but see how it could be helpful.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 25, 2017)

Helpful in plenty of ways.

It'll make meat more tender (especially tougher cuts).

It is a great way to warm up leftovers. A medium rare steak from the night before is tough to keep medium rare when warm up in the microwave. It's perfect in the sous vide. I think a lot of people over look this part of sous vide cooking. 

And it really helps with timing. For instance you can cook a steak in an hour but a few more hours doesn't hurt it only helps. So if you put your steak in and go outside to do yard work or whatever and run late with what it is your doing your meat doesn't over cook. Then again after an hour it's still a perfectly cooked steak. 



To many positives to sv to overlook.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic job Mike!
> 
> It looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the praise and point Al!


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

b-one said:


> I'm in,still not buying one. Let's see how it goes. Hopefully you started this awhile ago so it's not a midnight snack.


Before I bought one I used a large crock pot and a small heating unit that I built for 35.00. Worked great and let me test sous vide before making the investment! 
There is a link on you tube for building the unit. ! Simple! 
I ended up buying the Vacmaster unit and it's great! I still use the first one for cooking sides and such like corn etc!


----------

